# Openings In Bartow County Lease 500 Acres



## cwheat (Sep 3, 2007)

I Have Openings In 500 Acre Lease In Bartow County 415 Acres On One Side And 85 On The Other Side Of Road Plenty Of Deer And Turkey Membership Is 400.00 Yearly Give Chip 706-936-0475 Or Jerry 770-336-5403 Call


----------



## GABowhuntr (Sep 3, 2007)

What part of Bartow county is the property located?


----------



## cwheat (Sep 3, 2007)

*Hunting lease.*

Off Hwy 411 Between Kingston Ga & Rome Ga. Corner of Alford Road and Hwy 411.


----------



## EDH (Sep 3, 2007)

How many members will you have in the club?


----------



## ROMEBUCK70 (Sep 4, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## cwheat (Sep 4, 2007)

*hunting lease*

15 members


----------



## chardin2 (Sep 4, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## ROMEBUCK70 (Sep 4, 2007)

PM sent again


----------



## BowFreak (Sep 5, 2007)

PM SENT


----------



## twheat (Sep 8, 2007)

free bump nice club


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Sep 8, 2007)

*PM sent*

<eom>


----------



## beerickson (Sep 8, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## bucktrucker (Sep 9, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## gsmith (Sep 9, 2007)

*Lease*

Do you still have openings?  How many members total will there be?  What are the rules as for bringing your family with you?


----------



## bucktrucker (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey he sent me a pm and said they do not allow any one under 18 to hunt on the property.I was very interested untill that . He said it was inlands rule not theres.


----------



## YamaRam (Sep 14, 2007)

Do you still have openings.  Had two major surgerys last year and missed out on the club I was in.  Left high and dry this year.  Let me know.
YamaRam


----------



## gamike (Sep 14, 2007)

do u still have some openings for the club........


----------



## Allen Waters (Sep 17, 2007)

Emmett Geiger said:


> Hey he sent me a pm and said they do not allow any one under 18 to hunt on the property.I was very interested untill that . He said it was inlands rule not theres.



guess inland is really trying hard to preserve the ability to lease their land in the future.


----------



## cwheat (Jun 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cwheat (Jun 16, 2008)

nobody needs new lease


----------



## swamp (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes I have 4 interested can you pm rules, dues, and how many members usually on a weekend!


----------



## Clsutt27 (Jun 25, 2008)

Im interested can you pm details and contact info


----------



## Goose 15 (Jun 25, 2008)

I've got 558 acres in Bartow county.Got a couple openings left.Was talking with gsmith and emmitt but haven't heard back from them.I kinda need to hear something pretty quick,dues will be 265.0 to 395.00 depending on membership 10 min 15 max.it's south of hwy 140 and east of I-75


----------



## StillerinGA (Jun 25, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Ga8point129 (Jun 26, 2008)

Do you have contact #


----------

